# Don't Feed the Ducks!!!



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

There are signs all over our little duck pond in the park that say "Please Do Not Feed The Ducks". You really can't be at the pond without having seen one of these signs. So why is it that so many parents with young children feed the freakin ducks?!?

I don't know why this bothers me so much. Part of it is because it really disrupts the peaceful atmosphere of the duck pond when all the ducks converge in one area and fight over the crackers, part of it is because these are wild ducks and the park wants to keep them wild, and part of it is the blatant disrespect to a posted rule.

How are these parents justifying disregarding the rules to their kids? Do you ever ignore posted rules? If you do, do your kids ask about it and what do you say? Do you *always* follow posted rules? I just don't see how one could expect their child to obey their rules when one completely disregards someone else's rules.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I follow rules if there's a good reason behind them. Like there was just a thread on climbing up slides... most parks have signs that say not to do it... but I allow it, if no one is inconvenienced by it.

As for ducks we don't feed them because I understand the reason. [ [Tons of white bread + duck = unhealthy duck + ginormous amounts of duck poop] * total of ducks] = nasty overgrowth of algea and smelly pond no one enjoys.

That's one reason...

So I explain to my son why we don't do it and he is happy just to look at the ducks...

As for why others disregard it, well, because it doesn't matter if just one person breaks the rule. Just like it doesn't matter if you tell just one person someone else's secret... or maybe just because they don't understand the reasoning... I don't know.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I always obey the posted rules.

Mostly because i'm afraid I'll get yelled at and be embarrassed. Plus, I assume the rules are there with some thought being given before someone made $2000 worth of signs.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, at my old CNM practice ducks followed me all the time while pregnant. One time I was eating an apple and literally was attacked for the apple. So I gave it to the darn ducks and asked if they were happy now! Obviously, with all the signs in the world, someone is doing it since they equated me with food. Or their mother as I waddled like a duck. LOL.

I don't listen to many rules as a standard. Most rules are silly and I choose which ones to listen to based on logical assesment of both the consequence and the reason for the rule. I hope my children will do the same.

I have an aunt that is terrified of rules. She MUST FOLLOW ALL RULES. So you can't even cross an abandoned parking lot without following the road, can't cross the lines because we MIGHT GET IN TROUBLE! She has a hard time with me.

I am a born rebel who thinks most rules were meant to be broken at least once. Usually just the asinine ones that compel me to do just what it says not to. It is my burden. Like buttons that are bright red I have a very large desire to push them.

But I don't feed wildlife unless they are domesticated and ask us to like at the kids museum they have a duck pond with food to feed the ducks. It isn't fair to the wildlife.


----------



## IntrovertExtrovert (Mar 2, 2008)

People feeding the ducks is one of my pet peeves, too. Our local park even has fairly graphic pictures up showing how feeding the ducks causes them to fight more often and get injured, makes them more susceptible to diseases, etc.

I think this is what happens--parents remember how much fun they had feeding the ducks, set up the "let's go feed the ducks" expectation with their kids, and then don't realize that they shouldn't until they arrive at the duck pond. At that point they decide to ignore the rule and justify it rather than disappoint their kids.

I'm lucky in that the first time we went to the duck pond my kid was way too young to feed the ducks, so I saw the signs before ever setting up any "feeding ducks is fun" expectations.









Edit: And in general I follow most posted rules. If I choose not to follow a rule I'll usually talk about it to my kid as in "we're crossing here instead of the crosswalk because there is no crosswalk for the next 3 blocks, and there is no traffic here." etc.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Because some parents think that a few minutes of fun for their kids is more important than the health of the ducks and the health of the pond - simple and selfish as that.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

One local area around here has little dispensers (kind of like gumball dispensers) with healthy duck food (whole grains) and signs explaining that white bread/human food isn't good for ducks, please use the food from the dispensers.

I think that's a good solution -- in fact it's very GD because it gives people an acceptable alternative to something they clearly feel compelled to do!

Personally, I'm a rule follower. So, no, I wouldn't feed the ducks because I understand how awful it is for them and for the park. I usually try to explain it to my kids based on the reasoning behind the rule. I only have a hard time when I can't figure out any earthly reason for a rule.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplemoon* 
Well, at my old CNM practice ducks followed me all the time while pregnant. One time I was eating an apple and literally was attacked for the apple. So I gave it to the darn ducks and asked if they were happy now! Obviously, with all the signs in the world, someone is doing it since they equated me with food. Or their mother as I waddled like a duck. LOL.

I don't listen to many rules as a standard. Most rules are silly and I choose which ones to listen to based on logical assesment of both the consequence and the reason for the rule. I hope my children will do the same.

I have an aunt that is terrified of rules. She MUST FOLLOW ALL RULES. So you can't even cross an abandoned parking lot without following the road, can't cross the lines because we MIGHT GET IN TROUBLE! She has a hard time with me.

*I am a born rebel who thinks most rules were meant to be broken at least once. Usually just the asinine ones that compel me to do just what it says not to. It is my burden. Like buttons that are bright red I have a very large desire to push them.

But I don't feed wildlife unless they are domesticated and ask us to like at the kids museum they have a duck pond with food to feed the ducks. It isn't fair to the wildlife.*


I think we are twins, cause that is me exactly!!









Tell me that I can't set myself on fire, and I will have the urge to do it. Oh BOY do I get myself in trouble









But with the exception of one time, before I noticed the signs, we do not feed the ducks.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We follow rules if we think they're worth following.

But we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders. My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

I just wish our local pond had signs! DH started taking DD to feed the ducks when she was about a year old, and now it's a VERY BIG DEAL. I have passed along general information about why this is a bad idea, but everyone obviously does it. I would LOVE to see some signs to back me up.

Just the other day, we ignored signs at an indoor playground requiring socks. So many kids were running around barefoot (after removing sandals) I knew DD would pick up on the fact if we tried to tell her she couldn't play after all. Next time, we'll make sure she wears shoes & socks.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We almost always follow the posted rules. Even if dh and I didn't, our 7 year old would straighten us right out!

Quote:

But we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders. My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.
What would you tell them, just out of curiosity?


----------



## IntrovertExtrovert (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
We follow rules if we think they're worth following.

But we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders. My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.

Interesting. Would you be willing to explain your reasoning?

My reasoning for not feeding ducks or seagulls is:
1) it makes them dependent on humans for food and unable to feed themselves. This is especially a problem in seasonal-tourist areas where the seagull-feeding tourists leave at the end of the season.

2) Feeding them human-food causes disease.

3) Feeding them causes more fights, injuries, and deaths than would naturally occur.

To me, the consequences of feeding them just don't seem worth the momentary pleasure I would get out of it.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
But we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders. My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.

Oh please don't feed the seagulls. It makes them very aggressive -- I've had them "bite" (beak?) my child to get the food from their hands at the beach. Enough to draw blood and raise worries about infections etc.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

We follow the posted rules. If I don't like or can't handle the rules, then we don't go there.

Right now, I don't take my kids into the grown up section of the library because they're loud and want to run. We stay in the kid's section. If we really wanted to feed ducks, I would find somewhere where that is allowed.

My MIL's community has a great solution: all the shops on the lake sell duck food. That way the ducks get something made for them and don't get used to people food.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
But we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders. My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.

I have to admit that the above statement makes me furious. Not only is it bad for the wildlife, it makes the beach/park intolerable for other people. I hate being swarmed by a bunch of aggressive seagulls looking for food. Plus the birds poop everywhere so much so that its impossible not to step in it. Yuck.


----------



## kristi96 (Mar 31, 2009)

The local park by me doesn't have signs about feeding the ducks. I have always took my kids to feed the ducks until about a year ago. I was with my three year old feeding the ducks. Once we ran out of food we were walking away. Well those stupid ducks kept following us and hissing at us. There was about 20 of them and very big. Ever since they day I will not feed a duck. I was so scared they were going to attack us.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

I guess I'm a rule follower too. I do cross out of the cross walk, but if there's a posted sign I will 95% of the time do or avoid doing what it says. I'd want someone else to be just as respectful of an issue I thought important enough to put a sign up about.

Quote:

I don't listen to many rules as a standard. Most rules are silly and I choose which ones to listen to based on logical assesment of both the consequence and the reason for the rule. I hope my children will do the same.
Purplemoon, you do raise a good point though that some rules are silly or liability based. Do you include your kids in the assessment then if you're choosing to disregard it?

I guess my only worry there is that, as with feeding the ducks, some people truly aren't aware that it's bad for the ducks and the pond. If you didn't have that information you could assume a "no feeding" rule would be silly and disregard it but it's NOT silly, hence the park people put up a sign.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

I follow those rules that are logical and rational. I'd follow the duck rule because I understand the logic behind it.

I don't follow arbitrary or irrational rules. My response to kids would be "well, there are these people (such as myself) called anarchists ...."


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom* 
Oh please don't feed the seagulls. It makes them very aggressive -- I've had them "bite" (beak?) my child to get the food from their hands at the beach. Enough to draw blood and raise worries about infections etc.

My husband once saw a seagull attack an old lady in the Cedar Point parking lot over a hot dog!!! She was just walking to her car, eating her hot dog, when WHAM! Sea gull came out of nowhere.

Quote:

I think this is what happens--parents remember how much fun they had feeding the ducks, set up the "let's go feed the ducks" expectation with their kids, and then don't realize that they shouldn't until they arrive at the duck pond. At that point they decide to ignore the rule and justify it rather than disappoint their kids.
I thought about this, too. The "we did it, so our kids will" mentality. But it makes me wonder, were there signs when WE were kids, that our parents ignored?? Or is the signage new??


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amber Lion* 
I guess I'm a rule follower too. I do cross out of the cross walk, but if there's a posted sign I will 95% of the time do or avoid doing what it says. I'd want someone else to be just as respectful of an issue I thought important enough to put a sign up about.

Purplemoon, you do raise a good point though that some rules are silly or liability based. Do you include your kids in the assessment then if you're choosing to disregard it?

I guess my only worry there is that, as with feeding the ducks, some people truly aren't aware that it's bad for the ducks and the pond. If you didn't have that information you could assume a "no feeding" rule would be silly and disregard it but it's NOT silly, hence the park people put up a sign.

You are right. One may not know a rule is silly. But I also don't think just because someone put a sign up means it is important. Usually it does involve liabilty CYA and I take full responsibility if I trip over the curb for instance. I come from that mindset with my father being a lawyer and know most rules are because we are a sue-happy country, not because the rules are important.

Like I lived in Florida off of a lake with big signs that there are alligators. That is redundant. Of course there are. It says to not be on the grass. I will go on the grass. Alligators rarely attack and usually do because they have been fed by humans. But I also wasn't going to spend my life next to a lake with a big door next to the grass and not enjoy the sunsets on a lawn chair. If I got eaten by an alligator, oh well. I understood the complex just wanted to cover themselves from liability. In Florida, alligators are literally everywhere.

I am confused about the including kids in the assessment. I do? They are part of the equation if they are with me. Either I may be more likely to break the rule (because having kids makes some rules harder to follow such as sitting in the cart) or less likely because the safety aspect with the kids means I may actually agree with the sign.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
My husband once saw a seagull attack an old lady in the Cedar Point parking lot over a hot dog!!! She was just walking to her car, eating her hot dog, when WHAM! Sea gull came out of nowhere.

This happened to my nephew over a $6.00 chicken sandwich at Sea World. He was walking to his table with his sandwich, and a seagull mugged him. He was hurt, embarrassed and scared.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
We follow rules if we think they're worth following.

But *we're shameless duck-and-seagull feeders.* My mom and I have gotten into fights with people on the beach because they don't want us feeding the seagulls. A posted rule about that, or about not feeding ducks? I'd totally ignore it, and if my kids asked, I'd tell them why.

Do you not understand the reasoning behind the rule or do you just choose not to care? IMO, ignoring something like that -and encouraging your children to do the same- is very selfish and ignorant. I really hope you give this issue more consideration..

Also, in response to the OP, we follow posted rules _if_ they make sense... (which, I believe most do- such as no skateboarding in pedestrian areas and using crosswalks)


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

sort of off topic but weirdest thing i ever saw at the beach. a couple shows up, just the two of them, each of them had a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken. They laid out a blanket, sat on it and then proceeded to feed the chicken to the seagulls. A group of kids came running by and scared the flock of gulls, and the lady went off on the kids to be nice to the birds and have more respect for nature. It was all very strange.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

We live on an open bay and feed our birds and squirrels. I had a ground feeder for the squirrels and chipmunks but the ducks took it over. So now I have feed corn out for everyone. Up here, hunting laws aren't followed and I know that Thanksgiving weekend, we'll lose over half our duck population when the limit is 6 ducks each. Yes, I've called the DNR. Yes, they shoot in my backyard. And nope. No one cares at all. So I don't really care about their "rules." I feed what comes to my backyard. Squirrels. Chipmunks. Ducks. Seagulls. Crows. Deer. Geese. Cougar. (That was incredible!) And bear. (Had to replace the bird feeder poles.)


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
sort of off topic but weirdest thing i ever saw at the beach. a couple shows up, just the two of them, each of them had a bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken. They laid out a blanket, sat on it and then proceeded to feed the chicken to the seagulls. A group of kids came running by and scared the flock of gulls, and the lady went off on the kids to be nice to the birds and have more respect for nature. It was all very strange.


I have yet to find a food seagulls won't eat. They are truly sea rats.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
I have yet to find a food seagulls won't eat. They are truly sea rats.









It just seemed so cannibalistic to me. <shudder>


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

Here is a good link from Ducks Unlimited:

https://www.ducks.org/faq.aspx?faqCategoryID=1&faqID=92

We used to raise birds. If I remember correctly, the problem with feeding them "junk" or over feeding was that the fat accumulated in the breast area around important organs like the heart. Bad for humans, and bad for birds, too!

Another good article:

http://www.liveducks.com/bread.html


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
We live on an open bay and feed our birds and squirrels. I had a ground feeder for the squirrels and chipmunks but the ducks took it over. So now I have feed corn out for everyone. Up here, hunting laws aren't followed and I know that Thanksgiving weekend, we'll lose over half our duck population when the limit is 6 ducks each. Yes, I've called the DNR. Yes, they shoot in my backyard. And nope. No one cares at all. So I don't really care about their "rules." I feed what comes to my backyard. Squirrels. Chipmunks. Ducks. Seagulls. Crows. Deer. Geese. Cougar. (That was incredible!) And bear. (Had to replace the bird feeder poles.)

Off topic, but you had a cougar in your backyard in Traverse City? That is so interesting because I've heard a lot of conflicting reports on whether or not there are cougars in the area (I'm originally from northern MI). It's the same thing where I live, but earlier this spring a lady videotaped a cougar in a tree on her property so there was no more debate about it.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

We were at a children's park a few years ago, having lunch. The people at the table next to us were feeding the geese (the park was full of Canada geese) fries and whatnot from their lunch. They finished eating and were leaving their table; the geese came over to us. We weren't feeding them, and so one goose snatched some food out of ds's hand. He was about 4 or 5 at the time. It hurt his finger and gave him quite a scare. And the lady who had been doing the feeding at the next table made a comment about how mean that nasty goose was. I still wish I had told her why it was her fault & why the park had so many signs posted about not feeding the geese.

But the birds' behaviour isn't the worst part. It's how horrible all of that food is for the birds. I can't fathom how feeding birds food that will basically kill them can possibly be a fun family outing. Especially when people know better.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd and I do follow the posted signs and rules. Rules and laws are part of what help us to have a smooth running and peaceful society. I do voice my unhappiness about rules or laws I don't like to city, state, and national government, but I also follow those rules because I don't believe anarchy is necessarily a wonderful thing.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Because some parents think that a few minutes of fun for their kids is more important than the health of the ducks and the health of the pond - simple and selfish as that.

Or they just don't know.

A river I take my DD says nothing about feeding the ducks. I grew up feeding the ducks, and as a result, it never occurred to me that it was bad for the ducks/river. Good to know.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't believe in blindly following rules just b/c they exist, but I do figure there is a good reason for enough rules that I give them the benefit of the doubt. So, unless I have a very good reason for not following a rule I won't break it just b/c I don't understand it. I do of course understand the duck feeding rule, but even if I didn't I would assume that it was a good one, _unless_ I had evidence to the contrary.

There are rules I break. There is a highway exit by my parents house that is very poorly set up, if one uses it the way one is supposed to, it is dangerous, so I do it differently. Of course many of us break vax rules for school, but we don't do it just b/c we feel like it, we view it as a well thought out weighing of risk vs benefit.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

We do not feed the ducks! In fact, the ducks in our previously lovely city pond are now vicious and disgusting and unbelievably aggressive! The 'Do Not Feed' signs are posted *everywhere* and it looks to me like most people ignore them. Why?!? One of those ducks could bite the finger off your toddler!


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, I never realized how many duck feeding haters there are in the world! I guess I'm one of those parents that you guys all hate. We go down several times a week to our local wildlife sancutary and feed the ducks and the geese. Although there are no signs that say not to feed them, if there were, I wouldn't feed the ducks. My kids absolutely love to go feed them and ask everyday if we can go. They have even named the ducks that are there. I guess watching my kids laugh and smile while feeding the ducks is more important then other people's opinion, simple and selfish as that is


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

The issue is that the food is very unhealthy for the ducks. It's not other people's opinions of you that should be more important, it's the health of those ducks that should be more important.

http://www.liveducks.com/bread.html
http://www.whitehorsedc.gov.uk/envir...ks/default.asp (scroll down to "Ducks")

Even feeding them proper duck food can have negative consequences. It is unsafe for wild birds (and any wild animals) to lose their fear of humans, both for the birds and the humans, for instance.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

I am a rule follower too, my dh isn't. It really bugs me when he drives across a parking lot (as well as when others do it, esp when they almost hit me while I am using the parking lot correctly







: ).

I agree w/pps in that I generally trust there are good reasons behind most rules that I may or may not understand.

Of course there are exceptions. In general I think that following the rules allows society to run more smoothly.

It was hard to explain to my 6 1/2 yr old ds1 a few months ago why we sneak candy/drinks into the movie theatre when we're not supposed to though.....


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanyam926* 
I am a rule follower too, my dh isn't. It really bugs me when he drives across a parking lot (as well as when others do it, esp when they almost hit me while I am using the parking lot correctly







: ).

I agree w/pps in that I generally trust there are good reasons behind most rules that I may or may not understand.

Of course there are exceptions. In general I think that following the rules allows society to run more smoothly.

*It was hard to explain to my 6 1/2 yr old ds1 a few months ago why we sneak candy/drinks into the movie theatre when we're not supposed to though....*.










Sadly, I do that too even though I know that is where the money is for movie theatres.

However, I could explain that movie stars have over-inflated salaries that make movie making and distributing very expensive causing theatres to have to make their money in concession stands instead as rising prices of tickets will not be willingly absorbed by the consumer. But, you know, ages of kids and whether they understand or not.









I don't drive crazy ever and follow all rules of the road. That is one place where I think most of the time, the rules work.

Mostly if you get me into a beaurocratic environment I start to quiver. That is why I am not a teacher anymore. The most asinine.rules.ever.

DMV, social security office, schools oh my. I can't help but get all anarchist on their butts.

I will teach my kids the same. But maybe that is because I was taught well by my parents. Don't follow blindly. Question authority. It gets me in trouble but mostly I am right. Or I think I am anyway.









And working as a social studies teacher, our departments are known for not liking rules. lol.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

We follow the rules posted. They are there for a reason.

We have a large empty area next to our house, that belongs to our LL. He uses it to park and haul fishing gear up and down from his private fishing area behind our house. There are signs everywhere clearly stating "Parking forbidden" and "Private Property", yet every single weekend there are tons of cars there. One person actually took down the private parking signs.

There is tons of parking all around our house (We live next to a large walking/hiking trail), yet people still blatantly disregard these rules.

So yeah, we follow posted rules because we want our requests to also be respected. Even though the rule breakers have decided it's apparently a dumb rule to be ignored.


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

I am curious to know if the people that feed ducks read the links and changed your mind on the subject.


----------



## dearcory (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camracrazy* 
I am curious to know if the people that feed ducks read the links and changed your mind on the subject.

Bump! I did not read the link (yet), since reading through this post a while back, we have not fed ducks. We fed ducks on one occasions with my brother and his 4 kids, and it was fun, but the loaf of bread was gone within 5 minutes. I decided to look for this post again because I took my son to the park yesterday and there were over 2 dozen ducks wandering looking for food in the grass. They seemed really hungy, and I wish we could feed them, but I just don't know what would be good for them. Instead, we enjoyed ourselves by simply watching them. In fact, I think we spent more time just watching, than we had when we were there to feed them. Go figure!

Perhaps I might sound weird/ignorant...but is there a place online that sells "duck food".


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

We don't feed wild animals period, with the exception of having a bird feeder in the yard. Feeding animals out of your own hand even by tossing it to the ground can (and oftend does because so many people do it with animals such as ducks) lead to a human=food assoication. An association which is dangerous for the animal and unheathy since most people don't seem to realize that human food is rarely very good for the animals they feed.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I just think it is interesting all the posters that admit they only follow rules they think are acceptable but then get upset at someone else for not following rules.

I am not arguing about "to feed" or "not to feed" ducks or wildlife. Just about following the rules.

I am a rule follower, if I know there is one. I think that if the property does not belong to me (meaning it belongs to someone else) that I should follow their rules if I am to be allowed there. Although there are some seemingly silly rules the reality is that we many not know the reason for every rule (just as someone may not realize that duck feeding could cause harm to the ducks). Most rules were put into place for a reason.

If I went to your house, I would follow your rules, out of respect for you (no matter how silly I may think the rules were). If I go to a city park, I will follow their rules out of respect for the city. And so forth.

I expect my children to follow my rules. So I set the example and follow the rules.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, as for following 'rules', we don't always. But it depends on the rule. When it comes to feeding ducks or seagulls (or any other wildlife other than the crows in my yard during the winter) we just don't. When I was a child I saw a flock of ducks frozen into the ice at our mall pond. They were only there because people had been feeding them, making it easier to stay. This happens a lot, but families out for a sunny afternoon duck feeding trip don't forsee this happening.
The aggressiveness is another factor as well, what child wants to get swarmed and nipped by waterfowl?
This is a bit different, but the same idea, when our kids were 1, 1, and 2, we were spending the afternoon on a secluded island beach which was known for having wild pigs in the woods. We had no food, but for a couple graham wafers and water for the kids. Suddenly a boat pulls up, out jumps a couple with buckets full of food scraps. They dumped them on the beach about 100ft from us, then beat it back to their boat. Before we knew what was happening about 8 or 9 huge wild pigs set upon this slop and devoured it. We quickly started gathering our kids and belongings and making our way to our dinghy. Well the pigs caught wind of us and charged, it was awful, our youngest twin was still wrapped in towels asleep on the beach (I was carrying my awake twin and DH our older boy) DH threw our older ds into the water and grabbed our youngest. The pigs chased us into the water and DH had to fight them off with an oar. We got everyone safely into the dinghy (but left our beach toys, towels and shoes) . I was so mad at these people who dumped the food, grr!
So that's another reason why not to feed wild animals....


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
If I went to your house, I would follow your rules, out of respect for you (no matter how silly I may think the rules were). If I go to a city park, I will follow their rules out of respect for the city. And so forth.

This. I think it is very disrespectful of the property owners to blatantly disregard the rules, even if it's arbitrary. If I was at a friend's house and she had some random rule, I won't ignore it just for my own convenience. That said, I do do things like carry my own water into a movie theater. I don't consider water "outside food". I don't carry in my own candy, popcorn, or soda, however. I understand that those items are how the theaters make their money. So I guess you could say I sometimes follow the "spirit of the law" (rule).


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
I have yet to find a food seagulls won't eat. They are truly sea rats.









I remember once we were eating fried chicken and a seagull swooped down and grabbed a piece off the table! My dad thought it was hilarious until he realized the gull had grabbed HIS chicken. Then it wasn't so funny.

I never feed seagulls. They drive me nuts how they keep inching up closer and closer when you're eating. We were at the beach yesterday and after we ate, I turned over the chair to shake out some sand. A bunch of gulls came hurrying over to see what was dropped so obviously someone feeds them.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I live in a touristy area where deer feeding was all the craze.

people would ( and still do!) stop their cars in the middle of the road (any road!!) stick thier hands out thier car window with an oreo, a twinkie, whatever they've got, and lure the deer up to eat out of thier hand.

These deer were the sorriest example of a white tail that you've ever seen. Lame, diseased. whatever.. they all survived because they didn't need to be strong to survive. Many people in the seasonal homes kept food out for them.

Long story short the DEC made it illegal to feed the deer in NYS. Herds look much healthier dispite many still being feed by the people who disregard the law.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow. I am a rule follower AND a duck feeder, but honestly, our pond has no signs. But after this thread I'm going to stop, which is a shame b/c my kids really love to feed the ducks! We feed them stale Ezekial bread (I save the ends)--so hopefully we didn't poison them too much, lol.


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

We as children always used to feed the ducks at our local lake in Cardiff, Wales, but then years later when I took my own there, we couldn't feed them as there are signs now. Some of my best memories are of feeding the ducks after school with my Grandparents, so it's a shame, but ultimately right for the wildlife.

IMO


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Regarding how feeding the ducks causes disease, all the waterfowl in a local pond had to be killed several years back because of an outbreak of some particularly nasty bird disease.

I use posted signs to direct my attention to things I need to consider before acting. Generally, I'll go along with it, e.g. "One way" "Do Not Enter"

If I act against the signs (not ignore, that's different







e.g. a few stop signs) I'll explain my reasoning out loud the same way I explain why I'm folding the towel or whatever.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

My default is to follow a rule. I'm not into breaking rules for sake of being a rebel.
But if, after research (if needed), my conscious does not allow me to follow it, I will break it. Or if the consequences of following a rule would be significantly negative to myself and/or others, and breaking it does not cause harm (or the proportions are overwhelming) I would break it. But in either of those cases I would feel well prepared to explain myself to whomever asked. I expect (hope) for my son to learn that there are times when we simply _must_ break the rules.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I am not a rule follower just to follow rules, but that is a good rule and I do follow it. There are arbitrary rules out there, but those that are posted usually do seem to have a good reason, from what I've seen. Anyway, I don't feed ducks or seagulls.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a shameless rule follower and teach my child the same.

But I was raised in a military home and I am currently active duty, so take that FWIW.

I was taught that all rules have a valid origin. Sometimes they should be revistited for continued validity, but 9 time out of 10 are there for historical reasons.


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't read through every post, so I apologize if someone already brought this up...

It's interesting (and somewhat concerning














to me that so many parents only follow rules if they agree with and understand them. I'm in the process of helping my ds understand why we have rules - for the comfort, safety and respect of everyone - not to simply be restrictive or to 'be broken' - there's a reason for them - to keep people/animals/property safe/clean, etc.

He frequently does not understand the reasoning behind some rules, even after I explain (he's only 4). But should that mean it's okay for him to break them, simply because he doesn't understand? Of course adults have a better ability to discern the reasoning behind rules, but by breaking those rules that we deem 'worthy' of being broken, our children are being taught that it is okay to break the rules that they themselves deem worthy to be broken - which will be a heck of a lot of rules since they lack understanding!!!

Now I understand 'breaking rules' if your rational judgement tells you that something is unsafe or inappropriate, but for little rules like 'don't feed the ducks' - I feel that it should be more about setting an example for our children.

How confusing it must be to a child when mom breaks a rule to feed the ducks, and then gets upset at her lo for tugging on the dog's ears when the child broke the rule just as mom taught - if you don't understand why it's in place, it's okay to break it...


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I used to sometimes ignore signs and rules in parks and preserves...till my husband became a park ranger/natural areas manager, and I found out that REALLY, there are very good reasons for those rules. Like someone else said, if they have gone to the trouble and expense to post a sign in a public park, there is probably a good reason.

Also, yeah, I don't break visibly posted rules in the presence of my literate and very rule-oriented 5yo.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

My bestfriend and I organized our playgroup to get smoking banned in our city parks. We were tired of pullng cigarette butts out of todler's mouths. Our park had become known as "ashtray park". So every wednesday at playgroup we had the older kids put gloves on and each fill a sandwich baggie full of cigarette butts. Then we walked accross the street and delivered them on the mayor's desk. Within a few months we were on the agenda at the city counsil meeting. They had us as number 15 on the agenda. HA, we brought our kids with us....there were 15 moms and 25 kids. The first thing the mayor did was move that we be moved up to number 1 on the agenda, lol. My BFF and I spoke. We had gotten info from medical books about the danger of toddlers ingesting tobacco etc. We got a city ordinance against smoking anywhere other than the designated smoking area in all city parks!!! YAY....BUT they tacked other things onto the city ordinance. So, there is also No duck feeding, no skateboarding, no bike riding etc etc. We were fine with those things because the sidewalks in the park aren't safe for that anyway. We'd all been run over by older kids on bikes at least once at the park.

Enter new friend into playgroup....

She allows her child to bring his scooter and bike to playgroup at the park every wednesday....saying that they've discussed it and are allright with the consequences (read she's well off enough to pay the fine) and won't be following that rule. The rest of us feel like we can't expect people to put their cigarettes out when we ask if we aren't following the rest of the law ourselves!!! So it's caused an uncomfortable situation....and many of us have started avoiding her. She'd rather just pick and choose which laws she follows than try to change the laws she doesn't like, or find out the reason for them (this has become VERY apparent in other areas of her life as well).


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I do understand why some parks have "no feeding the ducks" rules. I've never seen any "no feeding the ducks or geese" signs at the park where we go periodically, and we've seen lots of other people feeding them.

So we do feed the ducks -- well, mainly the geese, because the ducks are shy and don't come very near, but the geese are outgoing and walk right up to us, which thrills our girls especially when they eat right out of their hands.

We've never witnessed any really aggressive behavior -- though occasionally one of our girls has been lightly nipped while feeding a goose, or poked from behind. Our girls think this nipping/poking is hilarious.

I guess my rationale for doing it, since there are no signs, is that we're not the ones singlehandedly "ruining" these animals. Other people are feeding them so these ones have already been "humanized" or whatever you call it.

Maybe there's something about the Midwest, that they don't get as mean and aggressive as the ones on the coasts? I don't know ... but I just think if there were people getting attacked and hurt at our park they'd be changing the rules.

And I would follow it if it were a park rule. While being an individualist, I believe if we're using community property we should all work together to take good care of it, and of the wildlife living there. Though I'm not sure these animals are wildlife.

I think I've also heard that this park has them winter indoors, and I think park staff may also feed and care for them during the warmer months while they're out -- maybe this is why they're pleasant when we feed them, but not aggressive? It's not like they're ravenously-hungry or anything!

I just don't see any point of making this a hard and fast rule with just my own children, when it's not a park rule so they'd feel very left out seeing the other children getting to have all the fun.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

hmm...not sure where I stand on rules, as I know I break some of them quite happily. Someone upthread mentioned rules about crossing only at crosswalks/no jaywalking. I break that rule all the time. Why? Because, I'm much safer crossing an empty street mid-block than I am crossing at a busy intersection, where I have to try to keep track, visually, of all the different cars going through...some of which are turning without signaling, or didn't see me, or whatever. I've almost been killed crossing the street twice - and both times, I was crossing at a crosswalk and following the rules (ie. walk light on, looked both ways, etc.). Someone else wasn't...and that someone else, both times, was behind the wheel of a vehicle. I hate crosswalks.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
hmm...not sure where I stand on rules, as I know I break some of them quite happily. Someone upthread mentioned rules about crossing only at crosswalks/no jaywalking. I break that rule all the time. Why? Because, I'm much safer crossing an empty street mid-block than I am crossing at a busy intersection, where I have to try to keep track, visually, of all the different cars going through...some of which are turning without signaling, or didn't see me, or whatever. I've almost been killed crossing the street twice - and both times, I was crossing at a crosswalk and following the rules (ie. walk light on, looked both ways, etc.). Someone else wasn't...and that someone else, both times, was behind the wheel of a vehicle. I hate crosswalks.

I think breaking a rule because it's a safer option is much different than not following rules because you don't understand them or don't like them.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I think breaking a rule because it's a safer option is much different than not following rules because you don't understand them or don't like them.

Yeah - but I think most people who said they don't always follow rules said they break them when they understand them, but don't agree with them. I do understand the crosswalk thing (adds chaos to the roads if people are always darting across in front of cars, and increases risk). I just don't agree with it. I'm not sure the other posters are any different than I am.

I do always cross at crosswalks when I'm with the kids, because I think my approach is still a bit too complicated to explain to them.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Yeah - but I think most people who said they don't always follow rules said they break them when they understand them, but don't agree with them. I do understand the crosswalk thing (adds chaos to the roads if people are always darting across in front of cars, and increases risk). I just don't agree with it. I'm not sure the other posters are any different than I am.

I do always cross at crosswalks when I'm with the kids, because I think my approach is still a bit too complicated to explain to them.

I'm doubting that your dart out into traffic either.... if traffic was too busy to cross in the middle of the block a crosswalk would be the safer option in that situation. You're making an assessment for your safety, KWIM? Plenty of posters claimed to understand a law, but then with further explanation it became plain that they didn't really understand the reasoning behind it.

We choose to give laws and rules the benefit of the doubt until we've learned otherwise. We've learned that sometimes it's safer to cross in the middle of the block instead of at the blind corner we live on. Even laws/rules that are meant to make the world more pleasant for those that we share it with are good rules/laws....but not if it risks your life to follow them.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Yeah - but I think most people who said they don't always follow rules said they break them when they understand them, but don't agree with them.

Actually, I think most "rule breakers" said they break them UNLESS they understand and agree with them.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Just as an FYI... there is no such thing as a "seagull". There are a variety of gulls, but no "seagull". This from my 15yo, who knows these things.

And really - don't feed the wild animals. We've had bears have to be put down because people think it's cute to feed the "friendly" bear a bagel so they can get a pic of the kid with the bear. Geese can deliver a really nasty bite. Once an animal bites (and often when it gets too friendly), it generally has to be put down.

If you can't restrain yourself from feeding the ducks or geese (or whatever)? Create a sanctuary for them in your backyard and deal with them yourself. Including providing medical care as needed.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

We definitely follow the rules. My biggest pet peeve is those unsupervised play areas that explicitly state "Socks required" yet you see kids playing in there with no socks. I think it's gross.

I hate having to explain to my kids that we follow the rules and some people don't. I don't know how to make it sound like it's ok, because as far as I'm concerned, it's not ok to ignore them.

I'm kind of black and white with that though.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a rules follower kind of girl. Generally rules exist to make living together in in big bunches and close proximity more manageable. If everyone only followed rules that made sense to them-well I think that would be a very chaotic and rude society to live in.

Feeding ducks and geese is a perfect example-when you feed them you cause them to then harrass other park goers. Or, they become so used to humans they are killed or starve to death.

Rules remind us to be polite, to take turns, to try and think of others, they are a kick in the pants to help us be better citizens.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Actually, I think most "rule breakers" said they break them UNLESS they understand and agree with them.

Ah - okay. I've got acute "mommy brain" right now and I'm not tracking very well. Breaking a rule that I don't understand makes no sense.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moaningminny* 
We definitely follow the rules. My biggest pet peeve is those unsupervised play areas that explicitly state "Socks required" yet you see kids playing in there with no socks. I think it's gross.

Why is it gross?


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
I do understand why some parks have "no feeding the ducks" rules. I've never seen any "no feeding the ducks or geese" signs at the park where we go periodically, and we've seen lots of other people feeding them.

So we do feed the ducks -- well, mainly the geese, because the ducks are shy and don't come very near, but the geese are outgoing and walk right up to us, which thrills our girls especially when they eat right out of their hands.

We've never witnessed any really aggressive behavior -- though occasionally one of our girls has been lightly nipped while feeding a goose, or poked from behind. Our girls think this nipping/poking is hilarious.

I guess my rationale for doing it, since there are no signs, is that we're not the ones singlehandedly "ruining" these animals. Other people are feeding them so these ones have already been "humanized" or whatever you call it.

Maybe there's something about the Midwest, that they don't get as mean and aggressive as the ones on the coasts? I don't know ... but I just think if there were people getting attacked and hurt at our park they'd be changing the rules.

And I would follow it if it were a park rule. While being an individualist, I believe if we're using community property we should all work together to take good care of it, and of the wildlife living there. Though I'm not sure these animals are wildlife.

I think I've also heard that this park has them winter indoors, and I think park staff may also feed and care for them during the warmer months while they're out -- maybe this is why they're pleasant when we feed them, but not aggressive? It's not like they're ravenously-hungry or anything!

I just don't see any point of making this a hard and fast rule with just my own children, when it's not a park rule so they'd feel very left out seeing the other children getting to have all the fun.

See, here's the thing - wild animals don't exist to give my kids thrills or fun, they are living things that are adversely affected in health and behaviour by human feeding. Whether or not other people are feeding them my family does not participate in the feeding because the health of other living things is more important than my kids getting a kick out of feeding them.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Why is it gross?

Feet carry fungus and bacteria, it is contagious, this is the reason for the rule.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know about you, but if my kids are walking around barefoot they get their feet dirty. If they end up going to a place where there are a whole bunch of kids they spread their dirt around, not to mention if they've had their feet sweating in their shoes. I find the idea gross. Not to mention, I haven't been to a playplace yet that doesn't require socks.

We went to a brand new mall yesterday that had an unsupervised play area where there was a sign that said "Socks required as per Public Health Department" or something to that effect.

If we passed by an area and my kids weren't wearing socks or I didn't have socks for them with me, I would tell them they couldn't play there. If I had easy access to a loonie store where I could buy cheap socks, I'd do that.

ETA I could have just said what Moondiapers said, that would have been a lot easier! She explained it better.

I guess I should also say that I know socks get dirty too, but it's just the bare feet + sweat and other things that make is more gross to me. The socks act as more of a barrier.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Feet carry fungus and bacteria, it is contagious, this is the reason for the rule.

Last time I checked, socks were porous. Since I've actually seen sweat smears on that kind of playground equipment, left my kids wearing socks, I'm not convinced by this argument. (My kids wear socks - the playground has the right to set the rule, and if we want to use their equipment, we'll follow their rule. That doesn't mean I agree with it. I've seen too many kids slip from climbing around on that stuff in socks.)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moaningminny* 
I don't know about you, but if my kids are walking around barefoot they get their feet dirty. If they end up going to a place where there are a whole bunch of kids they spread their dirt around, not to mention if they've had their feet sweating in their shoes. I find the idea gross.

Their feet sweat, whether they're wearing socks or not.

Quote:

If we passed by an area and my kids weren't wearing socks or I didn't have socks for them with me, I would tell them they couldn't play there. If I had easy access to a loonie store where I could buy cheap socks, I'd do that.
The place we sometimes go to sells socks at the counter. I think they're a buck a pair.

But, ds2 doesn't wear socks much. He hates them. We go to this big place that includes a play area for small kids, where there's one structure for climbing. That structure has a sock rule. We tell ds2 he can't play on it if he's not wearing socks. However, if I'm watching both kids (and now possibly nursing, as well) it's not at all difficult for ds2 to slip off both shoes and climb the thing. He takes his shoes off all the time, even when he's not allowed to. So, I put them back on as soon as I see him, so the fact that he's climbing barefoot doesn't mean I allowed him to do so, yk?


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Not to go OT with the socks thing -- but the only place where we've seen this rule is at McDonald's playplaces. And our girls usually go barefoot in them because the socks tend to make them slide in the tunnels.

Well, also, in the warmer months our girls are usually wearing sandals with no socks anyway.

We've never had any complaints about this -- usually the other kids are going barefoot, too. If someone complained, I guess we'd either pay for the things McDonalds provides, or else leave.

choli, I agree that wild animals don't exist to give my kids a thrill. The point I was trying to make what that these animals (in our specific park, which has no "no feeding" rule) have already been de-wilded. And I think the fact that they're not aggressively going after people and hurting them to get their food, is ample indication that the park is making sure their needs are met.

I guess what you're saying is that your rule is a sort of statement to your kids, and possibly to anyone else who might hear you explaining it to your kids -- that even where the animals have already been "tamed" and are no longer wild, not feeding them serves as your statement that you feel it's wrong to tame a wild animal?

I respect your values in this area. I sure don't feel that wild animals exist to thrill my kids. I just don't see what point there is in refusing to feed previously-wild animals who've already become dependant on humans. I mean, I respect you for your stance on this -- I just personally don't see what purpose it serves.

This thread has certainly been food for thought for me. I'll be talking with my children about the reasoning for not feeding the wild animals that are still wild.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

if there was a sign saying don't feed the ducks then i wouldn't feed the ducks as for seaguls i never feed them there aggresive and vicious anyway i don't want near me or my children, we get seagulls here they hang around the shops after people coming out of greggs with there pasties.


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
I do understand why some parks have "no feeding the ducks" rules. I've never seen any "no feeding the ducks or geese" signs at the park where we go periodically, and we've seen lots of other people feeding them.

So we do feed the ducks -- well, mainly the geese, because the ducks are shy and don't come very near, but the geese are outgoing and walk right up to us, which thrills our girls especially when they eat right out of their hands.

We've never witnessed any really aggressive behavior -- though occasionally one of our girls has been lightly nipped while feeding a goose, or poked from behind. Our girls think this nipping/poking is hilarious.

I guess my rationale for doing it, since there are no signs, is that we're not the ones singlehandedly "ruining" these animals. Other people are feeding them so these ones have already been "humanized" or whatever you call it.

*Maybe there's something about the Midwest, that they don't get as mean and aggressive as the ones on the coasts? I don't know ... but I just think if there were people getting attacked and hurt at our park they'd be changing the rules.*

And I would follow it if it were a park rule. While being an individualist, I believe if we're using community property we should all work together to take good care of it, and of the wildlife living there. Though I'm not sure these animals are wildlife.

I think I've also heard that this park has them winter indoors, and I think park staff may also feed and care for them during the warmer months while they're out -- maybe this is why they're pleasant when we feed them, but not aggressive? It's not like they're ravenously-hungry or anything!

I just don't see any point of making this a hard and fast rule with just my own children, when it's not a park rule so they'd feel very left out seeing the other children getting to have all the fun.

Umm Midwest geese and ducks can be just as mean as their coastal counterparts.

I live in Illinois and work for a school that used to be overrun with geese. Faculty and staff were told not to feed the geese, I suspect some people still did. They pooped everywhere and were mean especially during mating/nesting/egg laying season. They also stuck around because we had a fountain in one of our ponds that ran year round along with a very convenient food source.

Students and faculty were constantly attacked where you couldn't get from one building to another and to compound matters we were getting coyotes on campus who were attacking nests.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, pokeyrin, that sounds awful! Maybe it's the difference between Kansas City geese and Chicago geese (just kidding







).

I actually think it may just be the difference between geese that are already being cared for and fed by the park, and those that are not being specifically cared for, but have just learned to depend on humans for food.

The geese in our park never act terribly hungry. They are interested in the bread, but I think their needs are already being met by the park staff.

ETA: but now I am thinking that maybe I should enquire about this to be sure.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Feet carry fungus and bacteria, it is contagious, this is the reason for the rule.

I don't know. I am a barefooter. I would go everywhere barefoot. Most of my children are the same way. We just wash our feet afterward. I use the hand sanitisers for little feet after playing around if I don't have soap on hand. So, I guess I really don't see the reason for the sock rule. Personally, I think more bacteria and fungus and germs in general are going to come from all the hands, bodies, saliva, coughs, sneezes, and such from all those little bodies in the play area than could possibly come from their little feet. I think little baby feet are much more sanitary than all the drool and slobber and such. Not to mention that their hands touch just about everything their feet do.

However, since I rarely ever go to a play place like that I don't really worry about it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Wow, pokeyrin, that sounds awful! Maybe it's the difference between Kansas City geese and Chicago geese (just kidding







).

I actually think it may just be the difference between geese that are already being cared for and fed by the park, and those that are not being specifically cared for, but have just learned to depend on humans for food.

The geese in our park never act terribly hungry. They are interested in the bread, but I think their needs are already being met by the park staff.

ETA: but now I am thinking that maybe I should enquire about this to be sure.

What kind of geese are they? Are they canada geese, or something else? If they are some variety of domestic geese that live there full time, that would explain the difference.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Back to the feet thing, I've recently had to deal with a plantars wart in our family and those can be spread by the person with the wart walking around barefoot. Thus, spreading the hpv virus. I know how easy it spreads b/c both my dh and my son ( his step son) have a wart on their foot now....and that's just in our house, from walking around barefoot on our hardwood and tile.. I also watched a special on parasites on cable recently, and how they can enter in thru your feet. So, imho, it *is* a health concern to follow sock and sandal rules. I wouldnt want anyone to have to go thru the hpv nightmare that we have from warts. Yucky yucky and the cryosurgery hurts!

( I have since started making the boys wear their socks everywhere, at least until I get these plantars warts gone!)


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wanna say...

Geese are _evil!_ There is no denying they are nasty, vile creatures who's sole intention is to distroy man and poop all over the place...

IMO anyway.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Just wanna say...

Geese are _evil!_ There is no denying they are nasty, vile creatures who's sole intention is to distroy man and poop all over the place...

IMO anyway.

This seems to be the opinion of my 4yo's speech therapist, too. She acted rather horrified when dd was telling her about how she feeds the geese and they eat right out of her hand.

eepster, I'll try to find out what kind of geese they are.

I mean, they fly so they haven't been clipped. Which I guess means they "could" be wild.

We just haven't encountered the aggressiveness some posters here have encountered. Which leads me to think there must be something different about these particular geese. And of course I was just kidding about the geese being less aggressive in K.C.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh I have to agree, those birds are gross. LOL We used to play at a lake all the time near our house and I'll never forget the duck poop everywhere, even under the pavilions. One of the grossest moments of my life, is when a friends little girl dropped her food on the ground and then picked it up and ate it. I don't even want to mention what was nearby on the ground when she did that. It was seriously gross. But..........she's okay and all. No harm done. * throws up in her mouth a little*


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Just wanna say...

Geese are _evil!_ There is no denying they are nasty, vile creatures who's sole intention is to distroy man and poop all over the place...

IMO anyway.

Back when I was young and stupid, I smoked (hit almost 3 packs a day for a while). I was walking around Lost Lagoon in Stanley Park one day, and a goose came up and actually bit the cherry off my cigarette!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I once talked my brother into trying to get close to one... the evil spawn chased him up a tree. My mom had to go after it with a branch to get it away from my brother.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

We had geese at one time, and occasionally they would get out and we'd have to herd them back to their pen.

I have vivid memories of being chased by this goose, which at that time was bigger than me, and being bit on my back.

I am extremely suspicious of fowl.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone know where I can buy duck food? Or know of an alternative to white bread that is OK for them? We go camping with all of dh's family every year. The place we go has a group of resident ducks that always have ducklings at the time we are there. There is NO TELLING my ILs that feeding the ducks is bad for them and that dd cannot participate. They might "agree" with me and not do it while I am looking, but one trip to the potty and they will be on those ducks pronto. There are no signs and the campground owners encourage feeding them, but do not provide food. If I could get my hands on some to have available, it would be the lesser of two evils, I suppose. Otherwise they will get the stale/moldy white bread that is leftover from meals.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
Anyone know where I can buy duck food? Or know of an alternative to white bread that is OK for them? We go camping with all of dh's family every year. The place we go has a group of resident ducks that always have ducklings at the time we are there. There is NO TELLING my ILs that feeding the ducks is bad for them and that dd cannot participate. They might "agree" with me and not do it while I am looking, but one trip to the potty and they will be on those ducks pronto. There are no signs and the campground owners encourage feeding them, but do not provide food. If I could get my hands on some to have available, it would be the lesser of two evils, I suppose. Otherwise they will get the stale/moldy white bread that is leftover from meals.

At a farm supply store.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

want to know my dirty little secret?
when my kids chase the ducks I'm not all that quick to make them stop...c ause I WANT the ducks to be afraid of humans.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

....the deer,too.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
It just seemed so cannibalistic to me. <shudder>

Hehe I have pics of my cockatoo's cracking open a chicken bone to eat the marrow...gotta love the animal world


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Just wanna say...

Geese are _evil!_ There is no denying they are nasty, vile creatures who's sole intention is to distroy man and poop all over the place...

IMO anyway.

MO, too. We used to live in a city that had a rather large geese and duck population. The ducks were fine. The geese, otoh, were not.


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't see any no feeding the ducks signs around here, but we usually don't feed them anyway cause we never have anything with us. I remember doing it as a child, though.

I'd totally respect that sign, though.

After this thread, I'll never feed the ducks again.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

IME, midwestern geese are pretty mean too. LOL.


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

Don't feed the bears either (or be food for the bears!!)







:

http://www.denverpost.com/technology/ci_13023974


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
After this thread, I'll never feed the ducks again.

I can only remember about 3 times in the past 10 years that we have fed ducks, but I agree, after this thread, I'll never feed them again. It really never occurred to me that bread crusts would be bad for them, but duh, it makes sense.

We definitely do not feed the gulls at the beach and when I see people doing it, I am the sort who goes up to them and tells them not to do it. Not sure why I didn't equate that to feeding ducks...though we've only ever fed ducks at lakes, where it seemed to be the common thing to do. (duh!)

Thanks for this thread, OP!


----------

